# 29 biocube diary



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I started a thread ages ago about my biocube when I first started it but it has become a bit more like a diary. It's interesting to see how it has changed over time so I decided to start a diary/thread to look back on for this tank. I hope no one is too annoyed by having this hang around here.

This is the link to the thread when I first started the tank
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/reef/29246-new-29g-biocube-set-up.html

I've added a few corals to the tank (thick finger leather, green & pink star polyps & 4 new types of zoas) put in 2 ecoxotic led stunner strips 1 blue 1 uv/purple. the fans are upgraded/replaced. My pepermint shrimp suddenly decided it wanted to eat all of the icky glass anemones  so glad but now I'm geting various algae growth....dealing with it.








LED stunners XD







installed








without the leds









with leds instaled
it gives it alot more shimmer but it doesn't show up with the flash

for live stock I have
1 peppermint shrimp
1 false clownish
1 fairy wrase
1 fire fish
1 yellow watchman goby
some snails & hermits for clean up

macros
3 types of Caulerpa
purple leafy hitch hiker I'm told is a rose "kelp"

other
superman mushrooms
blue spot mushrooms
ultra red mushrooms
watermelon mushrooms
brown button polyps
1 yellow colonial polyp
5 types assorted zoas 
clove polyps (hitchhiker)
Thick finger leather coral
green star polyp
pink star polyp
??? tiny orange (hitchhiker)

more pics to come


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice tank!

Is it fairly easy to incorporate the LED lighting with the stock biocube lighting?

Is that an LPS coral near the top-left corner?


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

The lights were very easy to mount on the reflector bit they have 3M mounting tape on the back just peal & stick but make sure you get it right the first time it's hell to get one off. I had to cut a small hole in the edge of the black part for the wires I used liquid tape to seal around it to prevent moisture from getting in.

It's a thick fingered leather coral or a deadman's hand coral. Leathers are softies I usually see the thin fingered leathers & toad stools but I liked the look of this one better.^_^ it shed its skin recently gave me a heart attack but I now understand they do this periodically as they grow the polyps did not come put for 4 days ( I was very worried about it) I used a turkey baster thing to blow off the remaining "skin" & now it's all open & happy again. Well I hope it's happy I don't speak coral & I've only had it 2 weeks now lol


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

pictures as promised







intresting side view you can see the new large interesting piece of baserock i found that's getting some green purple & lots of brown algae on it hopfuly it will color up soon & I'll have lots of things growing on/in it








new green stars








new pink stars








thick finger leather







without the leds on








blue spot mushroom








ultra red mushrooms








zoas


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverThorn said:


> ...It's a thick fingered leather coral or a deadman's hand coral...


I meant the coral all the way in the back at the top below and to the left of the water-outflow and left of the deadman' hand (a.k.a devil's hand) coral).

Or maybe it's just coral skeleton? It looks a lot like goniastrea/honeycomb coral.

I like the mushroom with the aqua-green spotted pattern.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh that yes it's just a skeleton. I like they way they look in the aqua scape I have another larger one in the center you can see it in the side view. The one at the top is getting loads of purple coraline spots starting on it.it will be pretty when it gets all purple. 

Yes the blue/aqua spot mushroom is one of my faves it looks much better in person I need to work with the camera to get the colors right they don't do justice to the corals the pink star polyp in the tank is almost the same pink/purple of the mat part but it shows up kind of tan in the pic  Oh well. 

I don't think I could even start to attempt stonies in this setup with the pc/led lighting even with the led stunners just not enough light.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I want to add at least 2 more zoa or mushroom polyps & 1 something else still not sure what the something else should be any suggestions? something hearty dose well with pc lighting dose not require direct feedings. looks different from what I alredy
have in the tank to add some variety.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you had the room. I'd say a hammer coral, as they grow well and look awesome, but they have two inch sweepers, so hmmm....


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Euphyllia species such as hammer coral can actually extend sweeper tentacles up to six inches in length. They can be quite aggressive and outsting most other corals. But if no other coral is within that radius you can give them a try. Sometimes they will get used to corals in close proximity to them.

An extremely hardy starter LPS will low to medium lighting requirements is caulastrea (also known as candy cane coral). 

Also hardy (with low to medium light requirements) is nemenzophyllia (also known as fox coral). Blastomussa (swollen brain coral) is also worth a try. In my experience b. wellsi (with the larger polyps) seems more hardy than the branching b. merleti species (which has the smaller polyps).

If you want to stick with soft corals you can try clavularia (clove polyps) or tubipora (pipe organ coral). You could also try sarcophyton (toadstool leather, the one's with the neon-green polyps are very nice). Pulsating xenia and anthelia (waving hand coral) will work but may become envasive in a small tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm just basing my description of the tentacles off of my own experience. Sorry!


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Pipe organ sounds interesting but I have only seen it once at my lfs may be hard to come by in my area. I actually have a few clove polyps that sprang up in the tank. Xenia probably would be invasive in a small setup & I really love the idea of a neon green toadstool but I usually just see the brown ones around here  may take me a while to find one that looks nice. I wonder if my clown fish would bother it she is evil.

Hammer coral is too aggressive I think I have alot of mushrooms & things in the tank it would probably kill them off.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's what I though... Maybe in the next tank!


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

may hold out on any new additions for a while my leather has been closed up I don't see the polyps too often but it has shed it's skin again & it's not melting or shriveling so it's alive but..... NOT OPENING UP *bangs head* I even tried moving it twice. it's been that way for like 2 weeks now.
I have a nice green/yellow/brown bumpy encrusting sponge that is growing nicely now.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

It's good that it is not melting or shriveling up.

You mentioned that you don't see the polyps too often. Normally how often and for how long are the polyps extended?

When's the last time you did a water change and what are your pH, alkalinity and salinity levels?


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

the polyps don't come out or come 1/2 way out look like little bumps but not all the way when I turn the lights on for 5-8 hrs maybe. Also it shed again I blew it off with bulb syringe 

Water change: last week
salinity: 1.0236
ph: 8.1 
alk: 8.5 

I saw a BEAUTIFUL healthy button colony not sure the exact type but it was a steal & I got it XD a bit of rearranging in the tank! The flash always makes the tank washed out it was a quick pic the tank is much much more vibrant in person!








Up close you can see the color of the buttons ^_^


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Over all I'm happy with the look of the tank as is. I like the "open" aqua scape, I think it gives a more natural impression, especially with the macros in the display.  
I may replace the leather & get 1 more small zoo frag or something. 

I do however need to relocate the heater back behind the macro.

My mushrooms are multiplying I've found 3 free floaters recently I will have to start getting rid of them soon I've lost count of how many I have now.
Some time in the future I was thinking of having a little low light tank with some rocks my excess mushrooms & perhaps a little shrimp & a some macro ^_^ but not right now. as I have no place for a new tank atm lol.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Tank is looking great. Will try to get a pic of it later as I am charging my camera . Doing a partial water change tomorrow. Unfortunately added a stag horn crab after the lfs told me it was easy to care for & would do well......not  http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-saltwater.html
the colors in the tank today seem particularly vibrant.

my leather is still not coming out all the way & not for very long & the branches look shorter & fatter than when I first got it but I see 4 or more new buds on it. It sheds it's skin every other week or so.So it is actually growing...oddly but still not signs of degenerating.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

ok pic update new camera still messing with the settings it has SO MANY! & guess what this was taken UNDERWATER! XD


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice use of macro algae! As always, great tank.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree, nice use of macro algae! 

I recognize the caulerpa, but what type of macro algae is that at the top right sector of the tank?


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

the bright green spiky one? It's a spiky caulerpa, I had some grape calurpa too but it disappeared ages ago.  I think my fire fish died last fish from my original 10g tank then he went to the the old 30 tall after that the cube. I have not seen him in 4-5 days....he was lets see I had that tank in 2006ish sooo 5-ish years old I think they live for 4-6 years....


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Great looking tank..


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

This is possibly the best looking tank Ive seen its incredible.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

tank is filling in recently the leather is growing still a few areas where the polyps aren't out all the time but most of them are out now. It reeeeeeeally likes the water flow (right in front of the outlet)& got unhappy & slumped over when I moved it away but it's back now & happy.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

changed my timer light times getting a lot of growth....falling behind with my water changes but nitrates still down plants are "eating" the nitrates I think waaaaaay more plant growth than normal. Will have to do some major pruning.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Be sure to put up some new pictures!


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Silver, I wanted to get your opinion on something. If you had the choice now, would you get the BioCube with the HQI light and different filtration, or the one you currently have?

I ask because I'm trying to move my beloved maroon clown out of the current 'hell' it's in, what with the giant sergeant major fish always chasing it.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

My filtration works fine for what I have. if it's just 1-4 small fish or inverts & softies & plants it's fine. I had to make a few modifications with the filtration (bigger opening between chamber 1& 2 also added the little biocube skimmer & took out the bio balls & added the coral rubble & bio bale to the second chamber & of course the live rock in the tank.
I never considered having a refugeum just for macros because well my whole tank basically is one with all the macros I have in the display.....my clown has taken a recent dislike to one of my plants & begun ripping it out by the roots  I have a proliferation of "bugs" pods in the tank right now. Kind of creepy when they all go running at one time 

Hqi don't those generate alot of heat!
As for the light Honestly no I have no idea how it would defuse the heat unless they have some serious fans on that thing even with it being elevated. I've never seen one in person so I have no idea I have enough trouble keeping mine cool heh...

If you just want a home for the clown & perhaps a mate for it & some softies mushrooms or whatever I think it would be great.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

long time sense I updated this. No one probly not even looking at it any more but anyway.
A few things.

I have 2 new rose kelp that just appeared

My wrase committed suicide in the overflow (EW!)

I've noticed a few tiny sand sifting brittle stars about the size of dimes hanging their arms out of crevasses in the rock looking for yummy bits.

Lobed a chunk off of one of my polyp colones to make a new colony the bare spot on the rock from the fraging looks.....bare

Have been watching what I thought was a odd bump on a rock & noticed it to be growing (bumps don't grow) has been in the tank for 6 months or so never appeared to move, or so I thought. Noticed a little crack under it today reached in & used my finger nail to flick it off the rock & found myself looking face to squishy face with what I then realized was a tiny limpet. Learned that these things have a homing sense & return to the same spot on a rock after feeding on algae after lights out O.O explains why it never appeared to move lol. So strange. cute little thing same color as the rock that's why I thought it was the rock lol.

Added some beautiful blue mushrooms. <3<3

added some florescent green frilly mushrooms

Removed the star polyps they appeared to aggravate my mushrooms by brushing on them when they got caught in the current.

Have xenia hitch hiker on the blue mushroom rock it's not happy because it's in the shadow of one of my macros.

Added a nice rock with lots of Coraline on it

Most of my superman mushrooms have disappeared they don't appear to be reproducing very fast at all & they were on the same rock as some green & red ones that are now taking over that real estate.

Lovely yellow encrusting sponge growing on some of the rocks doing VERY well.

Removed my remaining harry mushrooms the lights were too bright for them & they were hidden anyway.

My dead mans hand leather is getting ("fat") wider & has new arm nubs but not mush arm growth in length. It's just generally getting fat looking. The polyps are now fully extended thought the day.
__________________Will post pics soon! with by big bald spot showing on my rock from the frag lol.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I think something has been snacking on my zoas & button polyps! O.O. Noticed my polyps have been disappearing & or not opening for the past few weeks have not added anything new for some time. water quality still the same too. went hunting with a flashlight thought I saw a tiny neudabranch & I know that some of these guys eat zoas. I caught him rather more roughly than I had intended & it turned out to be a poor TINY chiton. I squashed it :'( I love chitons have always wanted some now I killed it hope I have more.

I've had astherina stars for years but I have noticed a few more than I previously had showing up & looking very well fed. I only saw one near my zoas but not on it. so they may not be the culprits. Some the little creeps are omnivores I have learned that when one food sorce (like zoas) becomes more available they may start munching corals. I'm going to keep a close eye to see if they are my midnight munchers or not. I hate killing things if I don't have too.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

No pics but here's some Video of my tank it's early when I took the pics lights have just come on & things are not yet fully open but if you look at the zoas it's obvious things have been eating on them. you can see where I lobbed the chunk off the buttons as well. be sure to take a look at my new Darwin (black) Ocellaris with my old orange one!

http://www.youtube.com/embed/CXqYvy5ZRHI


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

As always, great tank. In most macro tanks, there is too much algae, but not in yours! Keep it up!


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Well I found the culprit that was eating my zooas Asthirina(?) starfish! I keep plucked them out when I saw them. I had 5 in the tank so far! The zooas seem to have recovered a bit. I added 2 new zooa frags one nice fat polyp lime green one. & some dragons/eagle eyes mixed on the same frag the orange & green & the ones with bright green centers I think that's eagle & dragon's eyes. Anyway things got moved around a bit.
Added Kenya tree coral keeping a close eye on it so it won't get out of hand. I have made a tiny frag off of of it to experiment with in my newest project a pico tank I will be starting soon.
Over all I think I'm finished adding things to the tank & moving them around. I am very happy with the over all look & progress it has made I probably won't be making many updates to this thread now after the next batch of pics when my Kenya tree starts opening fully. Unless I have another catastrophic failure or something *knock on wood* 8P


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

new arangement


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

not alot of growth lately


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It needs something...more... in the upper left corner. What type of lighting is on your BC?


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Thought so too I'm hoping the polops in that corner will spred up the back wall in that erea
1 natural day light 1 blue power compacts & ecoxotic led supplements blue ultra violet & white.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hopefully! If they don't some blastos or candy canes (Blue!) should grow well up there.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know if there is such a thing as old tank syndrome it's not that old about 3 I think but I have not seen much of any growth lately infact not much sence my last poast when I noticed the growth slacking off. Parameters are showing normal. I changed salt mixes to see if that would help & I have even recently upgraded to led. Still no growth except for yellow polyps that are growing very well. Macros also growing as normal. I have a pallyotha grandis that is also doing well but my shrooms arn't reproducing & are sort of spreading around the tank sparsly & are remaining small. Same with the zoas. I think it's time for an over hall on the rock work & the invert stock. Oh yes & my two clowns are still going strong. along with teh shrimp that hides like 90% of the time, the Female is evil! attacked & killed my yellow watchman :C


----------



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

Where did you purchase those LED strips?


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

The leds are ecoxotic panorama pros. I run 2 white/blue at about 80% on the first one & 90% on the second & one blue magenta running at about 15% with 1 blue stunner & 1 uv stunner. The stunners & fans come on 15 min before the panoramas & 20 min after. The tank has changed a bunch recently. 
The rock work has been re-done twice sense my last post I have removed some of my old corals & changed things up. I have an orange rock nem hitch hiker <3 I found it hiding on something I bought. I thinned out my growing Kenyans & moved them around also got a green one for a bit of a change & got a small toad stool that became 2 toadstools one small like nickle sized & one like 3 inches across. I Still have the devils hand, the toad stools & Kenyans are doing fine but that dang thing is still the same size... I have 2 small growing lettuce leathers one regular one green. My blue shrooms looked brownish under my lights so most of them went. I'm collecting some green ones right now (I hunt out the loose ones when I go to the fish store.. I hope to get some striped ones to add. I have some green star polyps <3 I',kind of thinking about getting like 2 other variety of star polyps & letting them grow together. I have a Smallish bunch of zoas, looking much better under leds. Most of my macro is gone now it spored in my tank a few days ago but thankfully nothing died. The brown buttons & the yellow polyps are still in the tank. The pallyotha grandis looks a bit pale (too much light) so I moved it out of direct light. 
My filtration has changed over the past 2 weeks. I have an in tank filter media rack with chemipure, carbon, rock rubble & biobale. I added a hydor slim skim nano it fit very nicely & I had some nice green looking skimmate in it yesterday.:mrgreen:


----------



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

Man You gotta add some pictures again!


----------



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

And where did you order the lights?


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Ecoxotic's website.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

ok another zombie post ugh! this tank is I think....6 years old now:hbd::fish: it was running along quite well with the stock/ set up from the last post except the skimmer proved to be too much & my macros went sexual & died off except for my rose kelp & that is popping up all over now. I took the skimmer out but other than that it' still the same set up. It has been going along quite well for a long while until some time last year when I l left it in the hands of a tank sitter who did nothing for weeks while we were away don't even think he fed the fish...I was down to the two clowns....so much stuff died off...the salinity had gotten up ridiculously high the water level droped & the pump was hardly sucking water & blowing micro bubbles all over...After a month or so of things gradually died off from the damage done I lost most of the corals but the orange rock flower nem survived & 2 kenya tree survived & my lettuce coral and a toadstool frag...It took me ages to grow them back out they were not happy. I upgraded the pump to a RIO 600+ & added a few frags & things after that. I had the same two clowns & a orchid dotty back for a year the soft coral growth had been incredible for a long while. 
looking back this thing has been kinda a P.I.T.A with all the heat issues from the lights & the sucky fans in the beginning that caused so much damage (lesson learned & solved with fan upgrade & LEDS ) Then the check valve failure that drained half the tank & other various things that happened....My first 2 salt water tanks a 10g & a 35-38? g ran for several years with ABSOLUTELY NO ISSUES before I got this cube... Things had been going well. Then about two months ago out of the blue I literally had not added anything in like 5 months to the tank & I had an out break of ich :evil: THIS IS THE FIRST TIME IN 10 YEARS THAT I HAVE HAD AN ILLNESS! I have no idea how i got it. The female clown died within a few days & did not respond to any treatment the male & the dottyback never got ich but the male clown quit eating after the female died & passed as well. I did not add any fish for over a month & Have completely redone the rock work in the tank & have gotten a pair of blacker ice clowns & a female yellow watchman. I also have now 5 rock flower nems. That about sums up what has been going on with it lately but it is still running!


----------

